# New $600 Offset smoker recommendations.



## sfdonovan (Mar 31, 2017)

I can't seem to find any current threads on this, so I'll ak the question

.

Looking to upgrade from my WSM 18" to an offset.  My budget is around $500-$600

Wanting to throw another backyard BBQ/Pool party for about 30 people and want to make sure whatever I buy can handle that amount of meat.  I usually do two turkeys at Thanksgiving, and smoke about 10 times a year on my WSM.  Not looking to break the bank.  Was thinking of the Oklahoma Joe's Longhorn, but don't think they sell them anymore.  Or at least what they do sell from copycats is a POS. Old Country Wrangler's are now the Wrangler II, and I've read that they are yet another POS that is not worth the money. 

I'm located in North Texas, just outside of Dallas.


----------



## letseatbacon (Mar 31, 2017)

I know you mentioned that you did not like the Old Country Wrangler 2, but you might consider the Old Country Over and Under. It has a firebox that spans the entire length of the back of the smoke chamber, has no real hot spots to speak of, and has a very large cook chamber capable of handling the large parties you mentioned. I have one, and I absolutely love it.


----------



## joe black (Mar 31, 2017)

I have no knowledge of the over and under, but my preference would be the original Wrangler if you can find one.  My second choice would be the OC Pacos.

If you can find another $ 1-200.00, I would definitely look into a Bell Fab smoker.  Craig Bell is a great guy and builds a first class smoker.  He is easy to work with and will do everything that he can to give you a quality piece of equipment and honor your budget.

Contact Craig at:  [email protected]


----------

